# AUS getting some Cdn vehicles in AFG



## The Bread Guy (12 Sep 2011)

> Australia and Canada will strengthen their defence relationship by holding annual top-level talks, after signing a deal for Australian troops in Afghanistan to borrow three armoured vehicles to clear roads of insurgent bombs.
> 
> The vehicles are specially designed to detect and counter improvised explosive devices (IEDs) and feature radar to detect IEDs and a robotic arm to defuse concealed devices.
> 
> ...


_Sydney Morning Herald_, 12 Sept 11

Higher level messages from AUS Minister's statement:


> .... Our discussions today also focused on our respective Defence reform programs. Balancing complex strategic challenges with growing budgetary pressures is something many countries are grappling with, Canada and Australia included.
> 
> We agreed to establish a Strategic Dialogue on Defence reform, capability, procurement and budget management to share experiences and discuss common challenges.
> 
> ...


----------



## McG (12 Sep 2011)

The Australians are getting some of our EROC.  4 ESR & CFSME will be running a primarily Austrailian filled course in the near future.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Sep 2011)

A bit more from our Minister's statement at the end of the visit:


> .... Canada and Australia worked closely together in Afghanistan, and continue to build on their strong bilateral defence relations. Minister MacKay agreed to loan two Husky armoured vehicles and one Buffalo mine-protected vehicle to Australia until the end of 2012, which will allow their engineers in Oruzgan province to detect explosive hazards with low metal content, such as mines and improvised explosive devices ....


More higher-level messaging in the full statement here.


----------



## Argus562 (23 Nov 2011)

Good show. I'm sure the Diggers will really appreciate the added kit. Afghanistan isn't over by a long shot yet.  :yellow:


----------



## armyvern (23 Nov 2011)

Argus562 said:
			
		

> Good show. I'm sure the Diggers will really appreciate the added kit. Afghanistan isn't over by a long shot yet.  :yellow:



Yep, they appreciate it. Big smiles.


----------



## Wookilar (23 Nov 2011)

What they didn't appreciate was the Gagetown training area and its resident weather system. Thought a couple of them were going to freeze....and we were walking around in our t-shirts until this last couple of days.

Wook


----------



## downinOZ (7 Dec 2011)

Where are  they?  Not attached to American Route clearance package teams?  
It is definitely moving away from t-shirt weather.


----------



## Wookilar (9 Dec 2011)

We ran two courses here Gagetown for the Aussies, a train-the-trainer deal so they can go back and train their own pers.

Wook


----------

